# 20 year old girl living in torre del lago (viareggio) Need friends! :(



## sophia_louise (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi my name is sophia and im working as an aupair in viareggio and im quite bored during the day and on weekends and would love to meet up with some enlgish speaking people. I dont mind where, as long as its reasonably easy for me to reach without a car. Would be awesome to meet for a coffee, or a drink somewhere. Let me know if anyone is up for this (i hope there is someone out there!) Cheers, Ciao! Xxx


----------



## luisloquo (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello Sophia, Luis here speaking 3 languages and available on Sundays and some evenings.

ciao


----------

